# Cruze Diesel - Fog light installation - Button ?



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you buy the GM kit for the car it comes with the housing assemblies, lights, and the wiring to do it. My car actually came with them pre-installed from another dealer, but I had done some research on installing them myself. You have to run the wiring from where the lights go up to one of the relay boxes as per the instructions that come with the kit. You then have to install the fuse. The kit also comes with a replacement switch assembly for the interior. The fog light switch is the center of the headlight rotating knob. So the center of that rotating knob becomes a push button for the fogs.. I think the kit says you are supposed to enable something with the Tech II at the dealer. However people on here and Youtube that have installed them wound up not needing it as they worked from the get go.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Buy the kit from GM. Install instructions are a little hard to understand, no words, but its all there. The switch is also easy. I did not have to go to the dealer after install. They worked.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I am in the process of doing a hybrid system.

I am installing a gm kit but installing rigid led lights. I will be starting the install Monday or tuesday


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Will the fog lights come on with the headlights if the fog lights were on before or do you have to turn on the fog lights each time?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

turn on each time, there is a really good DIY on here about it too


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

My dealer charges $50 to install them...thinking about just having it done.


----------

